# red belly



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

How can I tell the diffrence between male and female.Because I bought 2 baby reds and i am hoping that they are male and female.Is there any possible way to find this out?


----------



## killum (Jun 3, 2004)

Sorry the only way to tell is when there ready to breed ,around 7" or so.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

read here please







click here.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

k thanks,I was just wondering,because I have 2 and would love for them to have babies.


----------

